# Free Image Editors For Mac



## Covenant Joel (Feb 28, 2008)

I need something that will do Photoshop type things for Mac, but I'm a broke a seminary student, so I can't buy anything. Any ideas?


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 28, 2008)

GIMP is an open source image editing program. It's amazing and very Photoshop like. Surprisingly powerful and it's FREE!!!!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 27, 2008)

Free Web version of Photoshop launches - Yahoo! News


----------



## jbergsing (Mar 27, 2008)

Photoshop Express (It's a free web-based application!)


----------

